# My Japan Trip and Pictures



## tranceplant (Oct 28, 2008)

So I am pretty much done with my Japan website with all the pictures etc... I still have to change a few things here and there, but the essential is up and running. 

www.antoineinjapan.co.nr


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a 10 secs look over and its pretty nice!
I'm a sucker for travel stories, so I'll definatly be giving your site a full read through when I get some spare time


----------



## tranceplant (Oct 28, 2008)

hehe parfait! Je suis de montréal aussi 

Mais je travail à Vancouver maintenant! 

à plus et merci!


----------

